# Filter options for 160g (suggestions)



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a 160g tank that I currently have an XP 3 (Rena) and a couple of power heads on for filter and water movement. This tank is mostly for cichlids and catfish.I am unsatisfied with the current filtration/circulation. My thought is hear I would like something versatile as I will be using this tank as a planted tank in the future. I like the idea of a good canister filter what would self prime, and with a good flow rate, to get good circulation. 
Does any one have ideas hear or experience? thanks


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

Why not get a 2nd Xp3? I have a 220g planted and run a Fx5 and Xp4 on it. I usually run 2 filters for security and water movement.


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

I am looking at the FX5 canister filter, and or the Ehiem pro3, however there is about a 100-150 price difference between the two. I will be with this aquarium for a while and I just don't want to think about cleaning out the filters every weekend to get the flow rate up again. 

In my experience the Eheim's will work really well but don't have the flow rate. Getting another in addition to what we already have might be the only option, as the tank is 6'x2'x2' and getting good circulation is not always easy.

I think that taking all of the live plants out might help the flow rate as the plants tend to get shreded and then clog the intakes. Maybe also get some sponges for the ends of the intake tubes instead of just strainers.

How do you guys like the Fluval FX5?


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

180gz71 said:


> Why not get a 2nd Xp3? I have a 220g planted and run a Fx5 and Xp4 on it. I usually run 2 filters for security and water movement.


Well I am not really satisfied with the Rena's. I have the xp3 and the xp2 and they recently have needed seals and they seem to get clogged fairly fast with reduction of flow. I have had them both for two years. I guess I don't have any big complaints just a lack of performance.

Another reason I want something nicer is that my wife is the one who primarily does the maintenance on this tank. And the easer and quicker this is the more she will do it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

wantabe23 said:


> I am looking at the FX5 canister filter, and or the Ehiem pro3, however there is about a 100-150 price difference between the two. I will be with this aquarium for a while and I just don't want to think about cleaning out the filters every weekend to get the flow rate up again.
> 
> In my experience the Eheim's will work really well but don't have the flow rate. Getting another in addition to what we already have might be the only option, as the tank is 6'x2'x2' and getting good circulation is not always easy.
> 
> ...


The FX5 is primarily a mechanical canister filter, while most Eheim's are more biological filtration biased.

Regarding the FX5, I hear it's a great filter but it does have a minor bypass issue and since it's a mechanical filter it will need to be cleaned fairly regularly to avoid flow issues. For ease of maintenance I would go with the Eheim.

Honestly though, I would take a look at this thread: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68458&page=8

The hobbyists on that side of the fence have much more experience with the larger aquariums and filters in general.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

if you get a fx5 dont be suprised to clean it every other week!


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Eheim 2260, clean it once a year


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the posts! They really help. 

It seems that the Eheim's take the cake, other than in price, but who cares about price when your having to clean out a filter every week to get flow rate back up. When you feel that you should be doing the work every six months. That's when your thinking "I could have spent a little more money and not been nearly as frustrated".

More time enjoying the tank instead of dreading the weekend for cleanings, that is where money starts to not be an option.

thanks again


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have an FX5 on my 125 and a Eheim Classic 2260 on my 180, I would HIGHLY recommend the eheim 2260! You cant go wrong with it! Moves alot more water than my FX5


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you want something relatively cheap and simple but effective, two Eheim 2217 classics would also be fine. This is what I use on my 180g.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

BryceM said:


> If you want something relatively cheap and simple but effective, two Eheim 2217 classics would also be fine. This is what I use on my 180g.


The filtration I have on my 180 is a 2260 and 2217. Considering the 2260 comes empty, a cheap filler until you can get something "better" could be either landscaping lava rock ($5.00 a bag @ Home Depot) or what I did before switching out to Ephisubstrat Pro, Nano bioballs. A 5 gallon bucket of Coralife BB's runs about $25-$30.

How is the flow with just the 2-2217's?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

For filtration, they do great. I must admit though that I use a separate Eheim 1260 pump on a closed loop to run the CO2 reactor, the UV unit, and to improve flow.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

BryceM said:


> For filtration, they do great. I must admit though that I use a separate Eheim 1260 pump on a closed loop to run the CO2 reactor, the UV unit, and to improve flow.


I am considering upgrading the 1260 pump it came with to the 1262 which will double the output of the 1260 from around 500 to close to 900. Then use the 1260 to do a power a Reactor. I am going to be planting this tank (Jardini) as soon as I get rid of my school of Red Hook Silver Dollars.. That will leave the Jardini and 4 large Ornate Bichirs.


----------

